# R-34 about to be bought still shoping around for better price's.....



## Guest (Jun 22, 2002)

My buddy is about to pay 61,000 Dollars for an R-34 from motorex I think......Any better idea's for him and any suggestions when buying to look for?


----------



## Guest (Jun 23, 2002)

61K USD?


----------

